# What to get?



## Anensenef (May 24, 2010)

So im thinkin about starting a necron army because they really appeal to me. and i was just wondering what should i buy for a serious winning necron army. i try to gte the best peices first befor adding da fun:laugh:

so far it seems that lords, warriors, destroyers, heavy destroyers and liths are all you need. im looking for the best of what i need from 1750 to 2500 pt. army's. any help is appreciated...


----------



## Hurricane (Feb 27, 2010)

A battleforce, lord w/ res orb and a lith will be all you need to really start a list. After that it's all up to you what you get since you will have the min number of warriors you want. I actually just bought my first necron army and I ended up getting...
- battleforce
- monolith
- lord w/ res orb
- destroyer lord
- 2 destroyers

This all came out to a little over 1000 points. If you are looking to play competitively I would avoid flayed ones, nightbringer, pariahs, and tomb spyders. Also I would think of getting a deciever if you are shooting to play at high point levels since he is fantastic. My only caveat would be the rumors that the c'tan are being moved to apocalypse and so the models would be unusable in the next dex. 

And make sure to take two or more squads of anything with the necron rule for the oh so important WBB. Redundancy is very very good.


----------



## Anensenef (May 24, 2010)

thank you for your input...:victory:


----------



## angelXD19 (Feb 11, 2010)

immortals.


----------



## Blackhiker (Dec 28, 2007)

In general I would say to get a lord w/ orb, a lith or two and a battleforce or two for a decent solid necron army.


----------



## darklove (May 7, 2008)

Starting minimum:

2x Battle Force boxes
1x Lord
1x Monolith

Everything else you should work out your self based on how you like to play, but feel free to ask for further advise once you have played them a bit.


----------



## Chumbalaya (May 17, 2010)

Monolith is fail, avoid it. Giant points sink, not a Necron, not a threat, just the ultimate noobslayer.

Lord, Destroyers, Warriors, Heavy Ds, Spyders and Immortals are all you need.

Check out the guide in my sig, it should give you a good idea of what to expect out of a competitive Necron army.


----------



## darklove (May 7, 2008)

Chumbalaya said:


> Monolith is fail, avoid it. Giant points sink, not a Necron, not a threat, just the ultimate noobslayer.
> 
> Lord, Destroyers, Warriors, Heavy Ds, Spyders and Immortals are all you need.
> 
> Check out the guide in my sig, it should give you a good idea of what to expect out of a competitive Necron army.


Your views on Monoliths are, of course, your own. And you are entitled to them. They are, however, like some of your other opinions, not backed up by real world facts.

The Monolith is a critical unit for most Necron armies, and especially for less experienced players.


----------



## Kirby (May 16, 2010)

darklove said:


> Your views on Monoliths are, of course, your own. And you are entitled to them. They are, however, like some of your other opinions, not backed up by real world facts.
> 
> The Monolith is a critical unit for most Necron armies, and especially for less experienced players.


I'll back it up for him. You lose out on slots for Heavy D's and Tomb Spyders which offer your only "reliable" heavy anti-tank and spawning abilities to screen your Destroyers for combat. Both of these units have high T which Heavy D's really get to take advantage of thanks to being a Necron.

A monolith has an okay anti-swarm ability that Necrons don't need help with thanks to Destroyers/Immortals/Warriors/Scarabs which doesn't focus fire so not that great. Its particle whip is a S9 AP3 ord...woot? Not good anti-tank w/o re-rolls or you can move your Warriors around a bit more. Not great either. It's damage output to most armies is therefore negligble and due to it being very tough to down thanks to AV14 & living metal + taking up a large swath of points which don't count to phase out, it will get ignored.

Remembering the Necron codex has issues with anti-tank and Destroyers + Heavy Destroyers are their best answer for them. They aren't great but losing a slot of the Heavy D's for something which doesn't really help the army and leaving your army to rely more upon glances..well ya, what Chumb said.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

Chumbalaya said:


> Monolith is fail


I never expected you to label something as fail chum, its so not like you


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

Monolith Particle Whip is AP1 with the center of the template, and Ord makes it pretty good Anti-Tank actually, you would think you'd know the actual rules for something before saying it's bad. 

Aramoro


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

I have to agree. Whenever I encounter a monolth (normal higher tier necron players don't have them) I just ignore it. Thats almost 300 points I can ignore.

Agreed. It's fail in the long run. But for a new player, They can be good. But they're just so expensive, it's better to save the money or buy some destroyers.


----------



## darklove (May 7, 2008)

I can't believe so many people don't know how to play Monoliths, or even Necrons come to that!

Monoliths are not 'almost' 300pts, they are only slightly over 200pts. Monoliths keep Warriors alive so much longer than they manage on their own, and can easily make their points back and more. 

HDs are sh*t unless you take 9. TSs are only useful if you take loads of them, and even then they are hit and miss.

Up until now I held that Necrons are competitive, the truth is that Necrons are but Necron 'Players' are not. I'm not even going to argue it any more, some things are better left alone.


----------



## Chumbalaya (May 17, 2010)

What Kirbs and Orochi said. Too pricey, not a threat, uses up slots you need for Spyders and Heavy Destroyers.

Noobslayer, good players love seeing it.


----------



## Kirby (May 16, 2010)

I dropped a brief How To on the blog to help explain Chumb's and my points on monoliths. You can see it here.


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

As far a pure killy ness is involved monos are not fantastic, but they add so much manouvability to the necs it allows them to move accross the battlefield much faster.

it can really act as a great support piece and keep your warriors alive longer, at worse its nigh on unkillable unless their is alot of AT fire you can use it to tank shock and contest your opponants objective


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

Chumbalaya said:


> Noobslayer, good players love seeing it.


yah must hate seeing them then.

in some ways I think players sexual addiction to meltaguns in 5th edition makes it a bloody lot harder to kill, its why I frown when everyones advice on forums is "MOAR MELTAGUUUUUNS!!!111!!!", the instant they bump into a monolith they cry and blame it on the monolith, when really its there fault and all the idiots who suggested meltaguns.

but still against a balanced list monoliths die quickly, but taking 1 will still do allot more than taking 3 and being left with 2 squads of warriors to die.

a monolith, 2-3 heavy destroyers, and your happy really, thats some anti-tank, some resurrection re-rolls and not too many points spent


----------



## Chumbalaya (May 17, 2010)

Kirby said:


> I dropped a brief How To on the blog to help explain Chumb's and my points on monoliths. You can see it here.


Why can't I just continually rep you all the time?

<3


----------



## Kirby (May 16, 2010)

Aramoro said:


> Monolith Particle Whip is AP1 with the center of the template, and Ord makes it pretty good Anti-Tank actually, you would think you'd know the actual rules for something before saying it's bad.
> 
> Aramoro


Didn't think it needed mentioning. BS4 Blast = 40-45% chance to hit = not goot anti-tank. 



darklove said:


> I can't believe so many people don't know how to play Monoliths, or even Necrons come to that!
> 
> Monoliths are not 'almost' 300pts, they are only slightly over 200pts. Monoliths keep Warriors alive so much longer than they manage on their own, and can easily make their points back and more.
> 
> ...


Tomb Spyders can keep Warriors alive just as well when they are wiped. Hey they can act as screens/sacrifices now! HDs aren't great when you compare them to the rest of the books out there (it's like...Necrons are competitive) but in the context of the Necron codex, they are your only semi-reliable anti-tank for anyhting above AV12. S6 from Destroyers goes so far. Add in T5, Res orb and Tomb Spyders and you're taking as much advantage out of WBB as possible. You only need 2 Spyders (1 w/whip so different units) to combine w/your Lord to gain cover and start producing scarabs to an extent. Different units allows you to spread wounds and you get a semi-decent tarpitting unit beyond your normal Scarabs if you need it.

Necrons aren't comeptitive. They can bring a max of 9 S9 and 45 S6 shots on 6 units. That barely scraps the anti-tank viability. Guass glancing hits do not cut it anymore. And you're right, the Monolith is better left alone when it's on the table. Oh and making your points back is an old and useless concept. I can have one model who sits on an objective and never makes his points back but wins me the game. I can have a unit which tarpits an army for ages but never kills anything and that could win me the game. I could use a unit to block my opponent which slows him for a couple turns which wins me the game but that unit didn't make its points back. Back when 40k was "killmore and win" it was a lot easier to say things like that.


----------



## darklove (May 7, 2008)

On the HD issue, the fact that even with 9 of them you can still only shoot at 3 targets is very limiting. 3 Monoliths are better than 9 HDs because they have a better chance of hitting their target, they are better at penetrating AV, and have a greater chance of getting a Destroyed result, they also do more damage vs infantry and are going to be in the game longer.
I've been playing Necrons a long time, and vs other Necron armies as well. Choosing HDs and TSs over Monoliths is a significant strategic decision, and you need to be sure that you are able to deal with the tactical implications because many Necron players just can't do it.


----------



## Chumbalaya (May 17, 2010)

Monos have a 30" threat range, HDs have a 60" one and they can line up side shots much easier.

HDs also don't have to choose between re-rolling WBB and firing their guns.

HDs are cheaper.

HDs are Necrons.


----------



## Kirby (May 16, 2010)

darklove said:


> On the HD issue, the fact that even with 9 of them you can still only shoot at 3 targets is very limiting. 3 Monoliths are better than 9 HDs because they have a better chance of hitting their target, they are better at penetrating AV, and have a greater chance of getting a Destroyed result, they also do more damage vs infantry and are going to be in the game longer.
> I've been playing Necrons a long time, and vs other Necron armies as well. Choosing HDs and TSs over Monoliths is a significant strategic decision, and you need to be sure that you are able to deal with the tactical implications because many Necron players just can't do it.


Monos do not have a better chance of hitting their target and this is why they aren't better anti-tank. Whilst the Ord & AP1 generally make up for it against higher AVs, it's still unreliable. 3 HDs = 2/9 (22.2%) chance to wreck AV13, Mono assuming 45% hit rate = 3/20 (15%). HDs get better at lower AVs whilst Mono closes the gap at AV14. They can also only shoot at 3 targets and their anti-infantry isn't fantastic. Sure it's greater than HDs but you've got anti-infantry elsewhere. Yes they are survivable, shame it's not a Necron model with good firepower.

Then echoing what Chumb said.


----------



## Anensenef (May 24, 2010)

hahahahah. love the imput guys. if had mixed feeling for the mono myself. but seeing how it seems that top teir comp players dony really use it that much(cept for deep striking onto far objectives) i dont think i'll pick one up for a while.


----------

